# EPSON R3000 Ink Supply Unit - DEEP CLEANING



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

This is about 
EPSON R3000 Ink Supply Unit - 1539519,1604456










I was curious to see how it is made and took this opportunity to clean mine, but deep deep cleaning.

You will found great tutorial about ink bay removing on youtube.

Then disconnect ink lines, take care, if there is ink it will flow...

























Flush ink linesn a serynge with metal tip help a lot









Unscrew inside ink bay, remove plastic cover

















You have 3 separates valves units (and all screw at the bottom)

















Unscrew units one by one and clean one by one
Push gently, it breath ink like a lung
You can use a serynge with metal tip and push cleaning solution or whatever you want in the middle of the round honeycomb plastic part 

















Remove black plastic cap









You can plung it in cleaning solution, you will have to ensure to remove liquid from air line
I can only show you the connecting side, so you see where is the air hole









There is faster way, but not as clean as above !



















After cleaning


















Last clean the damper part (3 screws to remove the motor)


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice work most informative.

How did it work when you put it all back together.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Huge explosion ! 


Works fine, done an ink charge and all is good. 
Once you removed the cover (with chip reader) all is plastic.


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

Your post will be most useful to me as I have one here put back for conversion to either DTG with IA inks or might try UV for phone cases...... either way it will be based on Jeff's (13) work.


----------

